
Helpful command line tools and tricks - fuzzyalej
https://blog.redradix.com/helpful-command-line-tools/
======
baron816
Good stuff. I've found command line tools to be pretty hard to learn because
you can get pretty far without them. It's usually only when you're in trouble
that you need them.

